# Quit Using My Sister, A Gun Would Have Saved Her...........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

"Cochran explained that her sister's estranged husband was a felon, so there was no reason to believe he was going to follow gun control laws that prevented him from being armed. She said there was no justification for believing a background check requirement would keep him from getting a gun."

'Quit Using My Sister, A Gun Would Have Saved Her'


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

A phone call to the best PD in the country isn't going to make any difference if the BG is already there. Court orders and making possession of a weapon by felons illegal doesn't help either. An 870 with 00 buck will make an impression.
GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep, stricter gun control laws to control the law abiding. Sure gonna scare the felons into giving up their guns.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Where did the estranged husband get the firearm ?

That should be the point of interest concerning GUN CONTROL.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Stories like this is proof positive that gun control isn't about safety. It is about control. No one in their right mind facing the same circumstances would say thank God WE don't have any guns.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Same story again and again. Law abiding citizens are routinely victimized by the feral elements in our community. No one in power is listening to those victims.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

We shouldn't use GOD as a right to carry firearms. 

God is perceived as we have no more of a legitimate argument, God save us. 

We do not need God, "as a right to bear arms".

In reference to the 2nd


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

If not from God, then where did the right come from?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> If not from God, then where did the right come from?


Nature.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

"When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected 
them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and 
of Natureʹs God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel 
them to the separation.

We hold these truths to be self‐evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain 
unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness."

It seems to me the founders thought that nature had a creator, and they referred to that creator as God. But in the interest of discussion, how does "nature" grant rights?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Nature doesn't "grant" right - if rights have to be "granted" they are actually privileges (ask SouthernBoy - I think that was his argument - apologies if I'm wrong)

Given that not everyone believes in a God, let's just call it a "natural instinct for self-preservation," and let it go at that. The founding fathers, many of whom were atheists themselves, used the language of the day and that is how it came out.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Perhaps some of the founders were atheist, but I don't think "many" were; however, we'll let it go with the fact our rights come from a higher power.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> Perhaps some of the founders were atheist, but I don't think "many" were; however, we'll let it go with the fact our rights come from a higher power.


What higher power? With all do respect, I dont believe in ufo's
Going from a 9mm to a 50 cal. ,,,now that's a higher power.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Perhaps some of the founders were atheist, but I don't think "many" were; however, we'll let it go with the fact our rights come from a higher power.


I Googled that, and wiki says "a few were anti-clerical Christians" which I guess is as close as you got to atheist in those days without being branded Heathen. So I'll revise my "many" to "a few", but lets stick with Higher Power anyway.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

pic said:


> What higher power? With all do respect, I dont believe in ufo's
> Going from a 9mm to a 50 cal. ,,,now that's a higher power.


Where does your right to bear arms come from?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Where does your right to bear arms come from?


I thought we'd just agreed on a compromise here - don't start over! :smt083


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> I thought we'd just agreed on a compromise here - don't start over! :smt083


You and I did. Pic, however, insists otherwise. So I'm curious.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> You and I did. Pic, however, insists otherwise. So I'm curious.


Nah - Pic's just playing with ya.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Bearing arms could be a spear, bow n arrow , slingshot, Bowie knife. 

Would those be referred to as "arms" 

Does the 2nd amendment actually state "firearms"

I sorta agree it's a natural right. 

But as technology has advanced in the field of arms , so must the rules involving the advanced weaponry.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

pic said:


> Bearing arms could be a spear, bow n arrow , slingshot, Bowie knife.
> 
> Would those be referred to as "arms"
> 
> ...


No one said anything about guns, but in the light of a natural right, can you explain that further?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A code 3 response will never beat out a gun in-hand. :smt002


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> No one said anything about guns, but in the light of a natural right, can you explain that further?


I will later, it'll be along the lines of cave dwelling ,living offf the land, protecting your family from wild animals. Back later.:smt1099


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

pic said:


> I will later, it'll be along the lines of cave dwelling ,living offf the land, protecting your family from wild animals. Back later.:smt1099


LOL...OK, fair enough...just curious about your thoughts, btw. Not looking to pick you apart.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I think we should all just sit down and agree to our Right to Arm Bears.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Man's bail revoked when he trades car for assault rifle

Fosters.com - Dover NH, Rochester NH, Portsmouth NH, Sanford ME


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I think we should all just sit down and agree to our Right to Arm Bears.


That is one thing we all agree on here - regardless of Left or Right.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> We shouldn't use GOD as a right to carry firearms.
> 
> God is perceived as we have no more of a legitimate argument, God save us.
> 
> ...


And here is where the topic turned.
GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> And here is where the topic turned.
> GW


The road was kinda of zigzagging along :smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> No one said anything about guns, but in the light of a natural right, can you explain that further?


One's natural rights are one's

* life (in the biological sense);
* freedom (one's life in the sense of one's activity as a separate thinking, speaking, acting and working person);
* natural property (one's body, which is the physical seat of one's life and freedom).


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

pic said:


> One's natural rights are one's
> 
> * life (in the biological sense);
> * freedom (one's life in the sense of one's activity as a separate thinking, speaking, acting and working person);
> * natural property (one's body, which is the physical seat of one's life and freedom).


OK, that is a reasonable approach by my estimation, but from what/where does one's natural rights stem, nature?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> OK, that is a reasonable approach by my estimation, but from what/where does one's natural rights stem, nature?


Thanks for putting up with me. Lol.

Have a great weekend, I'll be popping in and out. 
Appreciate all your input, you're an asset to the forum. 
PIC


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

pic said:


> Thanks for putting up with me. Lol.
> 
> Have a great weekend, I'll be popping in and out.
> Appreciate all your input, you're an asset to the forum.
> PIC


Thanks for your kind words! But you're always a pleasure and class act, so it's quite easy to "put up with you". Have a great weekend yourself!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Remember, a natural right is always followed by a natural left hook.


----------

